# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Molla Mossad Elele

## maturidi

MOLLA MOSSAD ELELE HAYDİ KIYAMETE 


MOLLA MOSSAD ELELE HAYDİ KIYAMETE

Yazıyı yazmaya başladığımda Irak'taki çete reislerinin Türkiye'ye kafa tutan demeçlerinden bir tanesi daha yayınlanıyordu...

Bir kaç sene öncesine kadar albayımızla görüşmek için sıraya giren uyuşturucu baronlarının bugün Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin Başbakanına ve ordusuna meydan okuyabilecek konuma gelmeleri ; bir kaç gün önce BBP Genel Başkanı Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu'nun SKYTüRK ekranlarında dile getirdiği şu cümle ile
doğrudan bağlantılı.,

Bugün Türkiye'de ihanet hükümet ve devlet kadrolarına sızmıştır


Bu sözün; devlete bağlılık kavramını içselleştirmiş bir ekolün temsilcisinden geldiğini gözardı etmeyin. 

Neticede; devletin bu iki sürü başını ve adamlarının kafasını dağıtacak her türlü altyapısı ve gücü mevcut ama bu güç kullanılmıyor ve Türk Milleti her gün gazetesinden ve medyasından bu sürü başlarının küstahlıklarını dinlemek zorunda kalıyorsa; devletimizin sahip olmadığı değil; kullanmadığı, kullanmaya cesaret edemediği imkanlar söz konusudur. 

Daha ayrıntılı konuşmak gerekirse; 

Bugün Barzani ve Talabani'nin kardeşleri ve yeğenlerine bağlı kulvarlardan Türkiye'ye ne kadar para sokulduğu; bu paraların hangi döviz büroları (üsküdar'dan Silopi'ye) , hangi mafya/işadamı vari tipler aracılığı ile aklandığı, hangi şirketlerin finanse edildiği ve bu para akışının iktidar ve bürokrasi kadrolarında kimlere ulaştığı bilgisi; seyrettiğimiz rezalet tablosu ile doğrudan bağlantılıdır. 

Kürtçü-siyonist işbirliğinin haritası üzerine serpiştirilen yüzlerce döviz bürosu ve onlarca şirket; bir çete başının hem de kendi ekranlarımızdan bize meydan okumasına fırsat tanımaktadır.

Bu iki sürübaşının temsilcilerinin bürolarının hala Ankara'da açık olması; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin geldiğimiz noktanın en hazin göstergelerinden biridir. 

Böyle bir ortamda; 

Ankara'da bu iki çetebaşının bürosunu kapatamayanların; Kerkük'e müdahale edip edemeyeceklerini tartışmak komediden başka bir şey değildir. 

Böyle bir ortamda; 

ABD'ye sürekli çağrıda bulunup, kaygı dile getirmek; önce milleti, sonra kendini salak yerine koymaktır. 

İran'ın Casusları ile İsrail'in Casusları Kolkola! 



Sevgili okur; 

CIA ve MOSSAD'ın maşalığını yaparak elde ettikleri servetlerinin çapı ne kadar büyük olursa olsun; nihai tahlilde çapları 7.65 mm olan iki tane çete başına takıldık diye dün başlattığımız alternatif senaryo çalışmasını unuttuk sanmayın. 

Dünkü yazıyı; sizleri Kerkük konusunda alternatif bir senaryoyu düşünmeye teşvik ederek bitirmiştik. 

Geçen sene Harp Akademileri'nde 2000 NATO personelinin katıldığı bir savaş oyununda; NATO'nun etnik çatışma çıkan bir "Ada"'ya müdahalesinin konu edildiği ve bu adanın aslında "Kerkük" olduğunu vurguladıktan sonra; 

Uluslararası politika düzlemine, gazete sayfalarından lanse edilen "monoblok devletler" düzleminde değil de; kendi çıkarları doğrultusunda şebekeleşen devlet altı ve devlet üstü grupların çıkar çatışması ve işbirliği olarak bakmanızı ve bu filtreleri uyguladığınızda önünüzdeki tablonun farklı bir şekle bürünebileceği konusunda uyarmıştık. 

Ve temel soru şuydu: 

Ya İran'daki Mollalar, Anglo-Sakson/Siyonist cephe ile kontrollü bir savaş senaryosu üzerinde anlaştı ise?

Doğru yazdık; "Savaşma" konusunda anlaşma. 

ünce; Türkiye'ye ziyareti gündeme gelen isimleri hatırlamakla başlayalım : 

Douglas Feith; Condoleeza Rice, İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı...

Bunlar bildikleriniz. 

Ankara'lı dostlarımın kulağıma fısıldadığı; üst düzey Rus yetkililerin de bu ziyaretler sırasında Ankara'da bulunduğu yolundaki bilgileri şimdilik "şüpheli bilgi" kategorisinde tutalım. 

ABD'nin siyonist cephesinin Pentagon'daki kilit adamlarından Douglas Feith'in kim olduğunu biliyorsunuz. Fakat hatırlamamız gereken kişi Larry Franklin. 

Larry Franklin; FBI'ın, Pentagon'dan gizli bilgileri İsrail'e sızdırdığı için suçladığı isim. Harold Rhode ile birlikte Douglas Feith'in ekibinde. 

Pentagon'un demirbaşı bu iki isim başka neyle suçlanıyor : 

2001 yılında Fransa ve İtalya'da Manuçer Gorbanifar'la gizlice görüşmeler yapmakla...

Hani şu ortaya çıkınca; Dışişleri Bakanı Powell'ı bile çileden çıkaran ve Savunma Bakanı'ndan açıklama yapmasını istemesine neden olan gizli zirve. Malum kendisi şu sıralar emekli ve yerini başka bir kuş beyinli (malum şahin olur kendileri); Condoleeza Rice almış durumda. 

Manuçer Gorbanifar kim?

"İran-Kontra" skandalında; İsrail ile İran arasındaki silah trafiğini yöneten; İran yahudisi bir zat. 

Peki Manuçer Gorbanifar ile Ahmed üelebi arasındaki ortak özellik ne?

Biri Irak'taki uranyumları İran'a satmakla; diğeri İran'a gizli bilgileri aktarmakla suçlanıyor ve ikisi de Pentagon'daki siyonist cephe (Perle, Douglas Feith, Larry Franklin, Harold Rhode gibilerin alt kadroyu oluşturdukları ekip) ile çalışmayı sürdürüyor. 

İran'a casusluk yapmakla suçlanan Ahmed üelebi ile İsrail'e casusluk yapmakla suçlanan Larry Franklin; savaş öncesinde koparılan "Saddam kitle imha silahları üretiyor" yaygarasının baş mimarlarıydı. Ve tabi bütün bu yaygarayı Londra'dan yönetiyorlardı. 

Ne hoş bir tablo değil mi...

İsrail'e casusluk yapanlarla; İran'a casusluk yapanlar kolkola çalışıyorlar ve haklarındaki suçlamalara rağmen konumlarında pek bir değişiklik olmuşa benzemiyor...

En azından bu tablo; bir sonraki yazımızda, İran-İsrail-İngiltere-ABD-Rusya köprüsünü kurduğumuzda;

"Olur mu canım; baksana adamlar saldırmakla tehdit ediyor" gibi
uluslararası politikayı holding medyası köşe yazarı düzeyinde yorumlayanları biraz frenler. 

Devletlerin; milletlerin kontrolünden çıkıp, çıkar ve rant şebekelerinin eline geçmeye başladığı bir dönemde; 

medya üzerinden oynanan küresel ve yerel perde oyunlarına karşı çok daha temkinli olmak zorundayız. 

Bu perde üzerinde; ABD de, İran da milletlerin feda edildiği, uyutulduğu sahnede bir gölgeden ibarettir. Kuklacılar bu gölgeleri perde üzerinde çatıştırırken arka plandaki ilişkiler ağı üzerinden devletler üstü, küresel oyunu kurgularlar. 

Bu perde üzerinde; ABD Başkanı'nın İran'ı; İran'ın da ABD'yi "şeytan" ilan ettiğini görürsünüz ama arka planda "şeytanlar" sofrasında milletlerin kaderi meze olarak çoktan servis edilmiştir.

Devletimizi; böyle bir perde üzerinde milletinden soyutlanmış bir gölge haline dönüştürmemek dışarıdaki şebekeler ve içerideki uzantılarının oyunlarını bütün olasılıkları ile hesaplamamız ile mümkün olacaktır. 

Yarın devam edeceğimiz; Anglo-Sakson/Siyonist cephe ile İran arasındaki kontrollü savaş senaryosu bu çerçevede değerlendirilmesi gereken bir olasılıktır. 

Devletimize musallat olmaya çalışan bütün çetelere rağmen. 

B.G.

----------

